# bluetoothd: Sap driver initialization failed

## mhex

Recently i can't send files anymore from my phone to my laptop (Gentoo) with bluetooth.

Following message appears in the logs

```

Mar 14 14:36:03 tp kernel: usb 1-1.4: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3 

Mar 14 14:36:03 tp kernel: usb 1-1.4: Product: BCM20702A0 

Mar 14 14:36:03 tp kernel: usb 1-1.4: Manufacturer: Broadcom Corp 

Mar 14 14:36:03 tp kernel: usb 1-1.4: SerialNumber: 083E8EE431E8 

Mar 14 14:36:03 tp bluetoothd[30930]: Sap driver initialization failed. 

Mar 14 14:36:03 tp bluetoothd[30930]: sap-server: Operation not permitted (1) 

```

I assume it happens since upgrade to kernel 3.12.13

any ideas?

----------

## gabrielg

same here, but I downgraded to previous working kernel and experienced the same issue. May be something else... udev?

----------

## mhex

probably not related to sap-driver

from Wikipedia:

SIM Access Profile (SAP, SIM, rSAP)[edit]

This profile allows devices such as car phones with built-in GSM transceivers to connect to a SIM card in a Bluetooth enabled phone,

there is already a bug filed here with discussion

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=504570

----------

## gabrielg

Well, my issue is when I start bluetooth from /etc/init.d altogether... I voted/cc'd myself in the bug anyway. I can't even use hcitools, so I have no idea what's happening, albeit I haven't had a proper look around just yet.

----------

## mhex

if you use

```

$ /usr/libexec/bluetooth/obexd -n

```

then try to send a file from phone to gentoo

and somethng like this comes out

```

obexd[1944]: OBEX daemon 5.16

obexd[1944]: CONNECT(0x0), (null)(0xffffffff)

obexd[1944]: CONNECT(0x0), (null)(0x0)

obexd[1944]: PUT(0x2), (null)(0xffffffff)

obexd[1944]: PUT(0x2), FORBIDDEN(0x43)

obexd[1944]: DISCONNECT(0x1), (null)(0xffffffff)

obexd[1944]: DISCONNECT(0x1), SUCCESS(0x20)

obexd[1944]: disconnected: Transport got disconnected

```

with high probability it's the same bug

----------

## gabrielg

FWIW, I had to open a desktop session as root, go to Bluetooth devices, "fix the fact that my adapter wasn't visible" (whatever this means), and suddenly hcitool and everything else started working. Something broke something else perhaps, and since this is my home theatre computer, I don't really care too much to find out  :Smile: 

----------

## petlab

This makes me think about checking KDE directory and seeing what is stale.  I still find upgrading KDE breaks stuff unless you start with an empty KDE dir.

----------

